# "Ip Man Cup" Wing Chun International Invitation Tournament 2012



## IWCO (May 15, 2012)

More than 400 athletes from different countries (China, Hong Kong, England, Russia, Malaysia, Singapore, USA, Australia, etc.) took part in the competition "*Ip Man Cup 2012*". ( China, Foshan )
Our school - International Wing Chun Organization -  has 15 students from Russia participated in this competition and got an encouraging result of 7 gold medals, 5 silver medals and 1 bronze medal.


----------



## Siunimtao (May 16, 2012)

No offence but i cant see any wing chun skills there,    wheres the Trapping and controlling and destroying?     To Use Wing Chun As a Sport is Just plain Silly,
My Wing Chun  Teaches to  Contact, Disable, and Destroy,  Wheres the Sport in That?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 16, 2012)

Interestingmediocre sanshou in the name of Ip Man


----------



## Siunimtao (May 16, 2012)

:BSmeter:


----------



## Steve (May 16, 2012)

Where's the destroying?  For whatever reason. That strikes me as a funny question to ask.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cwk (May 16, 2012)

Good on those guys for getting in there and fighting. Might not be the most skilled or prettiest display of WC but their were some good moments and kudos for testing themselves in a competitive environment OUTSIDE of their own school.


----------



## Siunimtao (May 17, 2012)

Steve said:


> Where's the destroying? For whatever reason. That strikes me as a funny question to ask.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Destroy is a term used to Finish the Opponent, Finish The Fight, A Fight should be over in Seconds,
I woulnt wont to Use Wing Chun To Hit Some one unless I had to for self Protection, Its Pure Self Defence after all,
If you want to hurt Them, Strike thier Chin, If you want to end the fight Strike em in The Chest,


----------



## mook jong man (May 17, 2012)

There was no controlling , because there was no "sticking".
What you have is basically one person bridging the gap with a kick that in most cases was too high and out of range and then a contest of "continuous punch versus continuous punch.

There was a lack of wrist latching once forearm contact was made and I didn't see any attempt at a Seung Bong to try and jam up the chain punching.
I'd say a bit more chi sau sparring and lap sau drills wouldn't hurt them , they can bridge the gap , they just don't know what to do once they get in there , apart from exchange chain punches with each other.

As for destroying , do we really want to see real Wing Chun?
Do we want to see some poor sod , helpless with both his arms trapped , getting hit multiple times in the throat before being finished off with a Biu Sze elbow to the sternum , I for one don't.

Sure , they were rough around the edges , but they made up for it in aggression.
Those Russians are bloody hardcore mate , they are going to be a force to be reckoned with in the future once they get a bit more technical expertise under their belt.


----------

